# Attempt to steal



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Had a big burgulary back in August after being at the house for 4 weeks. They were obviously after the car keys even though i was out in the car at 4pm during the week. Reported and burgulars caught 3 weeks ago. Back door replaced, alarm changed etc....last night 2nd attempt at the back door but couldn't get in due to the latest security lock/handle to the door. Reported this morning - clearly after the car and keys - what do i do?

This is my pride and joy which i have had since June.
Could anyone who replies to this thread PM me with ideas about security for the car/house and what if anything i need to purchase.

thank you in advance

Bal


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You're not in Morley are you? Friend of mine lives in Morley and they smashed down his patio doors and took his S4 2 weeks ago whilst he and his wife were in bed. Got it back due to the tracker but still a right pain for him.

He has bought a pick axe handle from B&Q which, coupled with his 6'4'' 19 stone frame should be reasonably discouraging next time.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Shame that the world comes to this.

Cars are too difficult to steal so they have to get the keys.

Make sure you have tracker and GAP insurance and sleep easy....

You got an al=arm on your house? Set it at night!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

A Rottweiler living downstairs, if it's on a driveway a security bollard that is sunk into concrete and clearly visible to would be car theives.

http://www.safetybydesignshop.co.uk/


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

no not in Morley - in a very "posh area" which i wont name. The car is registered on the police data base and is a VERY exclusive and rare colour. Will they come back for a 3rd time? The house is very secure day and night - my husabnd has decided to purchase a legal weapon which i/he can use for self defence.

thank you


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bal said:


> no not in Morley - in a very "posh area" which i wont name. The car is registered on the police data base and is a VERY exclusive and rare colour. Will they come back for a 3rd time? The house is very secure day and night - my husabnd has decided to purchase a legal weapon which i/he can use for self defence.
> 
> thank you


Tell him to get a shotgun :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bal said:


> no not in Morley - in a very "posh area" which i wont name. The car is registered on the police data base and is a VERY exclusive and rare colour. Will they come back for a 3rd time? The house is very secure day and night - my husabnd has decided to purchase a legal weapon which i/he can use for self defence.
> 
> thank you


Err, its an A3, even if you painted it sky blue with pink polka dots it wouldnt be exclusive. :lol:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Get a Clifford with Blackjak, tracker won't stop your car being stolen, but it might help getting it back if they don't find the back up battery and rip it out or stick the car in a container, Blackjak's your best bet.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Leg said:


> Bal said:
> 
> 
> > no not in Morley - in a very "posh area" which i wont name. The car is registered on the police data base and is a VERY exclusive and rare colour. Will they come back for a 3rd time? The house is very secure day and night - my husabnd has decided to purchase a legal weapon which i/he can use for self defence.
> ...


Excellent :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Bal said:
> 
> 
> > no not in Morley - in a very "posh area" which i wont name. The car is registered on the police data base and is a VERY exclusive and rare colour. Will they come back for a 3rd time? The house is very secure day and night - my husabnd has decided to purchase a legal weapon which i/he can use for self defence.
> ...


Wow and you live in a posh area too.

I'm glad you cleared that up, imagine if people actually thought you lived in Morley?! :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Bal said:
> ...


I know, like anyone who has reached the heady heights of sky blue and polka dot A3s would live in Morley. Perish the thought, mixing with all those S4 convertible riff raff.

Can anyone tell me what a legal weapon is? A stick? Certainly isnt a gun or knife, nor mace??

Best choice would be to put the car in your triple/quad garage, make sure the electric gates are closed and let the dogs out into the grounds. I would guess you need one doberman per acre to get good coverage, anyone know the exact recommended ratio of guard dog to acre?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bought a feather duster, he's guna have em with that.

Completely legal....


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Glad you all find it hilarious....

and until it happens to you i guess you won't know the implications or stress that being in constant fear entering/getting out of your car/going in/out of the house this causes a female driver.... petrified that i could be held at gun/knife point for the keys to my car.

i thought i could rely on asking "mature people" who own/had an audi for some advice - how wrong can one be.....

I will consult another forum.

Thank you to the more mature drivers who gave a helpful reply

Bal


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Glad you all find it hilarious....

and until it happens to you i guess you won't know the implications or stress that being in constant fear entering/getting out of your car/going in/out of the house this causes a female driver.... petrified that i could be held at gun/knife point for the keys to my car.

i thought i could rely on asking "mature people" who own/had an audi for some advice - how wrong can one be.....

I will consult another forum.

Thank you to the more mature drivers who gave a helpful reply

Bal


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bal said:


> Glad you all find it hilarious....
> 
> and until it happens to you i guess you won't know the implications or stress that being in constant fear entering/getting out of your car/going in/out of the house this causes a female driver.... petrified that i could be held at gun/knife point for the keys to my car.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you care to read the thread properly you will find everyone was sympathetic and helpful regarding the trouble you have had. In fact I asked you a question that was going to lead to some helpful information relating to my friend's experience. However.....

We are taking the piss because of your arrogant post in response to my original post highlighting that a friend of mine who lives in Morley had a similar issue with his Â£40K S4.

One would have thought someone who lives in a 'very posh' part of Leeds and drives a 'VERY' exclusive car that it has to be on the 'police database' would have had a quality education and could manage to read and follow a simple thread. :? :roll:

Whilst Im on the subject, can anyone explain to me what a police database is in relation to cars? What, you go along and say 'listen chappy, I'm posh and one has a Â£20K Audi A3 in an unusual colour, put it on your little database so that if it is stolen I dont have to tell you the registration plate which would tell you everything anyway via the DVLA'?

Or is it something else? Genuinely no idea what this is?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Bal said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you all find it hilarious....
> ...


Rich, I think the police keep a database of shit cars.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Bal said:
> ...


I'll ask Kev then, he will know all the details. :wink: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just out of intrest "is there a posh part of leeds"

Just so I can look at nice and unusual cars when frequenting the area to take in how the other half live.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> Just out of intrest "is there a posh part of leeds"


Silly question :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I know but I thought I would ask anyway, just to view such an exclusive car


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Just out of intrest "is there a posh part of leeds"
> 
> Just so I can look at nice and unusual cars when frequenting the area to take in how the other half live.


Yup, Harrogate.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich, anywhere near your future abode by any chance


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Rich, anywhere near your future abode by any chance


No m8, I'm off just south of York in the middle of nowhere (17 houses in the village). Well that is if my buyers ever sell their place. :roll: Will know this week funnily enough, if not, wont happen till Spring.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hope it goes thru for you, then have a pool in time for spring.....

you know it makes sense keeps the family happy just in time for the new beemer


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Park on next-door's drive! :lol:


----------

